# Problème Imac G5 l'écran  ne s'allume plus et ventile



## lebarbo (2 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train d'essayer de dépanner un Imac G20 qui ne s'allume plus, j'ai fait les tests d'apple (led 1, 2, 3, 4) et tester quelques petits trucs sur les forums et voici les résultats :
Quand tout est branché le mac s'allume et ventile au bout d'une minute à fonds sans s'arrêter. La led 1 et 2 sont allumées mais pas la 3. Pas de "Boing" ni d'écran (le noir total).

Quand je débranche les 2 ventilos, j'ai de temps en temps un "Boing" avec l'écran qui s'allume tout comme la Led 3 et j'ai en plein milieu de l'écran noir un dossier avec un point d'interrogation puis avec la tête du "bonhomme" mac et ça reste statique comme ça.
Pour pouvoir passer à cette étape, il faut que je débranche un ventilo, que j'allume, puis l'autre que j'allume puis les deux en même temps et ça fonctionne. Si je le rédémarre ensuite sans rien changer, il ne démarre plus.

Je vous précise que les condensateurs sont en bon état.

Je ne peux plus utiliser l'applestore et le ramener en réparation couterai trop cher donc si vous avez des idées je suis preneur.


Merci d'avance,


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Août 2009)

Bonjour lebardo

Deja si a l ecran il y a un fichier avec le "bonhomme" mac c est qu il n y a pas de systeme
ou bien le dd est mort
Une reinstalle avec les dvd ?


----------



## lebarbo (9 Août 2009)

Bonjour christophe2312,

Excuse pour le retour tardif j'étais en vacances et je reviens tout juste.

Pour le dd, la réinstalle a été faite et le disque dur fonctionne très bien en externe sur un autre mac, donc le problème ne proviens pas du dd.

D'autres idées ?


----------



## lebarbo (12 Août 2009)

Personne n'a d'autres idées ?


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2009)

Est-ce qu'il démarre sur le DVD d'install ou si tu dois faire le même trafic avec les ventilateurs pour y arriver ?


----------



## lebarbo (14 Août 2009)

Bonjour boninmi,

Alors il ne prend pas en compte la touche C, ni pomme(donc win pour moi)+V, et il a émis le bruit de démarrage pour pomme+s, j'ai réessayer une fois de plus et là plus rien. Bien sûr il y avait le cd d'installation dans le lecteur cd. De plus je n'arrive plus à le démarrer avec mes bidouilles.

Voilà où j'en suis, le noir complet !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------

Je viens de tester sans la ram aucun bruit avec une des deux rien non plus


----------



## lebarbo (15 Août 2009)

Quand je dis que je n'arrive plus à le démarrer, je parle de l'écran et de la led n°3. Sinon bien sûr il ventile toujours au bout de deux minute et led n°1 et 2 allumée de façon constante.


----------



## lebarbo (20 Août 2009)

Plus d'autres idées ?
Comment peut-on faire pour tester la carte graphique avec le G5, je ne vois pas comment je pourrais connecter un autre écran pour vérifier que ça ne vienne pas de là.

Merci,


----------



## boninmi (22 Août 2009)

lebarbo a dit:


> Alors il ne prend pas en compte la touche C, ni pomme(donc win pour moi)+V, et il a émis le bruit de démarrage pour pomme+s, j'ai réessayer une fois de plus et là plus rien. Bien sûr il y avait le cd d'installation dans le lecteur cd. De plus je n'arrive plus à le démarrer avec mes bidouilles.



Désolé j'étais en vacances 

Bon je suis loin d'être un spécialiste, mais si tu as testé le DD par ailleurs, et la RAM, je crains que la carte mère ne soit morte, vu qu'il ne démarre ni sur le DD ni sur le DVD d'install . Il me semble qu'il devrait réagir à la touche C même si la carte graphique est morte. Pour connecter un autre écran, tu dois avoir une prise, regarde bien, peut-être avec un petit dessin de moniteur.


----------



## LowLT (27 Août 2009)

je ne sais pas ou tu en es par rapport à ton pb. je ne suis pas particulièrement calé en technique mais ce que tu décris évoque une carte mère morte. Il y a eu au moins une série de Imac G5 ayant eu ce pb (parmi les premiers). Après quelques mois, Apple a pris en charge le remplacement de ladite carte. Les numéros de série concernés figuraient sur une page du site apple. cela remonte à 2 ou 3 ans à vérifier !


----------

